# Bloggers -- post your latest entries here



## Webmaster (Apr 26, 2014)

Donna suggested:



Donna said:


> I wonder, for all of the folks who have blogs, if it wouldn't better serve us to create a sticky thread for the bloggers to post links to their latest entry. Those who are inclined to read and comment do so on the blog itself. Isn't that one of the purposes of having a blog is the interaction? Every blog I have ever read has a comments section. This too would allow the owner of said blog to block or delete entries they are offended by without creating a virtual forum fight. It's just an idea...



Good idea, and here it is!


----------



## moniquessbbw (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Conrad


----------



## dharmabean (Apr 28, 2014)

I have two blogs:

Haunted Book Case
Book review blog.

365 Days of Gratitude
Personal blog. 

Most Current Blog Entry.

You Got This


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 4, 2014)

Here's the link to my most recent blog. I do my best to avoid posting all of them, because some of them are inflammatory and triggering to this particular part of the fat community.

This blog however discusses the accusation that Fat Acceptance and HAES use pseudoscience to promote their cause, which couldn't be further from the truth. Give it a read. Test on Wednesday.

http://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2014/05/04/obesity-pseudoscience/


----------



## moniquessbbw (May 4, 2014)

This Blog started off as a discussion of Facebook. A friend of mine made a statement about feeders that was not positive. I am going to warn you in advance that is is an anti feeder having a discussion on FB then it went over board. I am not going to fight or argue with anyone here about what I wrote. Feel free to comment about my Blog on my Blog. It does have a comment section after every post. My friend and I really are interested in hearing from some real feeders and feedee's for a series of interviews that he wants to do for his Youtube channel and his website. You can choose to write in and remain a John or Jane Doe for the interviews.
http://moniquejurgen.blogspot.com/2014/05/feeder-discussion-part-1.html


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 12, 2014)

Some of you have already read the thread on the Main Board about the comments made by Charles Barkley. Last night, he refused to issue an apology for his comments, and I've written a blog about just that.

http://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2014/05/12/not-cool-charles/ 

View attachment Barkley.jpg


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 17, 2014)

http://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/emma-haslam-kills-it-on-britains-got-talent/

Short blog about a friend of mine, Emma Haslam, a plus sized pole dancer who recently appeared on Britain's Got Talent

http://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2014/05/17/emma-haslam-kills-it-on-britains-got-talent/


----------



## wrestlingguy (May 23, 2014)

SuperO recently started a thread about "chubby chasers" here on the Main Board. I've added my take on terms like this, and "fat admirer", and how we're perceived not only by the "outside" world, but by those IN the fat community.

http://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2014/05/22/chubby-chasers-fat-admirers-perceptions/


----------



## dharmabean (May 26, 2014)

Embittered Hope


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 8, 2014)

I want to say that I will miss Monique posting her blog entries in Dimensions. While we didn't always all agree, she did get people to think and react.

This blog is personal. It's an anniversary blog of sorts....

http://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2014/06/08/growth-this-ones-personal/


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jun 18, 2014)

www.yourownlove.com

All blogs are new, we just started this website  

Enjoy:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 19, 2014)

Learning


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 24, 2014)

Geek Wings


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 1, 2014)

Adam Richman and just desserts. Some things have a way of working themselves out. New blog.

http://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2014/07/01/just-desserts-dont-worry-were-cool-adam/


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 1, 2014)

Home and True Happiness


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 2, 2014)

Last one.....

http://thenatural54.wordpress.com/2014/07/02/move-to-the-back-of-the-line/


----------



## dharmabean (Jul 16, 2014)

You know that ooey, gooey, guts feeling from meeting someone spectacular? Ya well, all of this right here!


----------



## MattB (Aug 12, 2014)

Just started a personal blog over the last week. It seems it will be mostly about guitars and ghosts, but I got a bit ranty today about TV...

http://chillpatch.tumblr.com/post/94578853941/breaking-up-with-tv

Actually I've worked on TV, but it's not really a 'bite the hand that feeds you' thing since I never made enough from TV work to eat anything.

Edit- just added a mini blog about a local 'haunted' mill...

http://chillpatch.tumblr.com/post/94585871893/some-quickie-iphone-shots-i-took-during-a-recent


----------



## BigWheels (Jan 11, 2015)

My new blog....

http://onpbtv.blogspot.com/


----------



## Madame_Cee (Feb 22, 2015)

My blogs change weekly, since I post on a new topic every weekend. Here is my blog site "Blogs by Claire" if you want to check it out.

http://authorclairegager.wordpress.com


----------



## JDavis (Mar 28, 2016)

http://datingadvice.cc/bbw-dating/fat-dating-65/
http://datingadvice.cc/dating-psychology/why-do-men-like-bbw/
http://datingadvice.cc/dating-ste-analysis/body-type-online-dating-dilemna/
http://datingadvice.cc/dating-psychology/fat-admirers-dating/


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2016)

I have been moving towards a vlog rather than blog 

so here is my Latest YouTube Vlog (kind of scary how much pro fat shaming stuff there is on YouTube)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM5Puqr2owY"]Fat Shaming is Not Ok[/ame]


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 20, 2017)

^really like your channel on YT Amanda


----------



## BlueJay (Nov 4, 2017)

spiritangel said:


> I have been moving towards a vlog rather than blog
> 
> so here is my Latest YouTube Vlog (kind of scary how much pro fat shaming stuff there is on YouTube)
> 
> Fat Shaming is Not Ok



Wise words. And you look stunning!


----------

